
Music video showcasing procedurally generated graphics [video] - glitcher
http://cdm.link/2017/05/music-video-generates-landscapes-wild-alien-duos-music/
======
podiki
I enjoy those beats, and the visualization is pretty good...but is it really
that much beyond MilkDrop [1]? I haven't exactly kept up with the
visualization scene, but I've never come across anything that is nearly as
good as MilkDrop, which is still amazing more than 15 years later. We should
be able to do much better, but maybe that has fallen out of popularity with
the rise of phones and streaming services.

Would love to be pointed towards anything new and at least as good as
MilkDrop!

Note: you don't need the retired Winamp player, as e.g. foobar2000 [2] with
the shpeck plugin [3] runs MilkDrop perfectly.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MilkDrop](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MilkDrop)

[2] [https://www.foobar2000.org/](https://www.foobar2000.org/)

[3]
[https://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_vis_shpeck](https://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_vis_shpeck)

~~~
sdwisely
There is some interesting visualizers out there but all the REALLY interesting
work is being done live and in realtime as performance (VJ'ing) instead.

Take a look at this.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sruWLKzgZ3w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sruWLKzgZ3w)

Unity being used in realtime with a pepper's ghost projection.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper%27s_ghost](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pepper%27s_ghost)

~~~
podiki
Very cool, thanks. Would still love a mostly automated system for home
enjoyment; I've spent many a good hour lost in music and MilkDrop.

------
monocasa
Neat. Reminds me of Star Guitar's music video, which I assume was just done by
hand in After Effects or something.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S43IwBF0uM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S43IwBF0uM)

~~~
andrenotgiant
Star Guitar video was done by Michel Gondry, here's a making-of video
[http://www.michelgondry.com/?p=85](http://www.michelgondry.com/?p=85)

I'm excited to see how the next generation's Michel Gondry uses new tech like
style transfer and procedural design in creative and non-obvious ways.

~~~
StavrosK
Is it me or did that making-of explain almost nothing about the video? I don't
want to know how they matched a constant-speed train to the beat, that's the
easy part, I want to see how they made all that scenery. Was it CGI? Was it
real?

------
djaychela
I've always found these sorts of things interesting - I was obsessed with
MilkDrop years ago (as someone has already mentioned, it's in MilkDrop's
ballpark), but even going back to when I was a kid there was a program on the
ZX Spectrum in a magazine listing that read the EAR port and modulated the
colours on screen to match the music (after a fashion!).

I'd be interested to know if this is running solely by analysing the audio or
if they have access to a MIDI file or similar that gives cues as to each
sound. I know that the ability to process and recognise individual sounds is
becoming ever more powerful, but it would be an easy shortcut to have a MIDI
file generated by the sequencing software to give cues for each specific piece
of landscape (as they all seem to be tied to a given sound, and then have
variations in their appearance depending on that sound's specific pitch).

It's added another thing to the "list of things that I think I should know how
to do"...

------
qiqitori
Nice. I'm a real sucker for visualizations. There's so much you could do, but
never enough motivation cause it's just a lot of work :p

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-_3ffgz8E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z-_3ffgz8E)
<\-- Here's one I did a long time ago (and uploaded not all that long ago).
Things one could do with this: transition the background, play with the
camera, transition colors, separate out the SID's three different tracks.
(Note: this raytracing algorithm only works with square column grids, but is
pretty fast, as it's very easy to work out where a ray will hit. (Maybe it
could be done in real-time at a low resolution using modern hardware.))

I really enjoyed MilkDrop back in the day. It seems like hardly anyone is
interested in visualizations anymore. :<

------
TheOtherHobbes
This is not something I can get excited about.

I've been following an artist called Raven Kwok for a while. IMO his
generative work is much more interesting, and a better contender for "state of
the art."

E.g. [https://vimeo.com/147383431](https://vimeo.com/147383431)

------
cr0sh
Haven't watched the video, but it sounds like something I would've watched on
my Amiga - 20+ years ago.

~~~
WhitneyLand
no way, this is not only technically better the music succeeds artistically as
does the creativity of the video simultaneously.

it's a very nice work.

------
cdevs
Hmmm turn a song into a minecraft level that would be interesting

------
glubGlub
A more advanced MP3 visualization plugin. One that uses materials and textures
mapped onto a canned subset of seed models, lit with a raytracing shader.

I feel like use of the term "procedurally generated" is an effort to conflate
a degree of complexity beyond well-known, existing graphics techniques not
available in common software.

